# Canada immigration process



## Sam2304 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi, 
Can someone help me understand immigration/PR process to canada and its rough timeline


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

The immigration timeline for Canada much depends on your occupation and the need for such in the country.


----------

